# Fettuccini's tanks and fish



## sapphiregem (Nov 28, 2016)

Pretty tanks...may i ask who is living in the 45?


----------



## Fettuccini (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks. The 45 has a platinum angel, rainbow shark, farlowella cat, banjo cat (some months I actually get to see him once or twice!) and schools of cherry barbs, rummy nose tetras, and cories. I meant to put up some pics of my fish but I got busy. I'll probably do it tonight.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

stunning tanks


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I really like the simplicity of the 10 gallon. Is is just hairgrass, red root floater and a lotus?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

The 45G is really nice. The Anubias and fern has nice contrast.


----------



## Fettuccini (Dec 2, 2016)

theatermusic87 said:


> I really like the simplicity of the 10 gallon. Is is just hairgrass, red root floater and a lotus?


Thanks. It's actually a mix of hairgrass and micro sword.


----------

